
Show HN: TaskDone – Execute and get stuff done - dawie
https://www.taskdonehq.com/
======
JoeCoo7
Magic happens when you know someone is looking over your shoulder. I have used
accountability with a buddy before, and it works. It might not work for
everyone though; some consider it too stressful.

------
dawie
The idea is accountability for Entrepreneurs, Freelancers and Consultants.

\- My team helps me to get shit done, by being a human todo list. We helped a
few beta users and now I want to scale things up.

\- Knowing that someone is looking at what I am doing, makes me more
productive. My team nudges me to complete outstanding items and it moves me
forward every time!

\- I had someone simply look at what I ate each day on an app and I lost
30lbs.

I would love your feedback on this idea. Are you more productive if you know
that someone is watching/keeping you accountable?

~~~
JoeCoo7
How much weekly talking time in the Execute package, on average? If it's not
too early to talk about averages...

~~~
dawie
It’s all email based.

------
canadiancreed
I just use an app. Not sure why a human-powered solution would be better.

